# circuito divisor de frecuencia infinity sm 152



## electromecanico (Nov 23, 2010)

buenos dias gente, gracias por leer y ayudarme hace rato estoy buscando el circuito del divisor de frecuencia de unas cajas sm 152 infinity para realizar una actualizacion de sus componentes ya que son cajas de casi 20 años y tiene los electroliticos originales, el tema de los capacitores es lo de menos copio las caracteristicas y los reemplazo pero hay dos elementos que no tengo idea lo que son parecen unos micro swicht tiene dos paras y una inscripcion 1A 3 seg  pareceria que dice 1 ampers 3 segundos una especie de retardador no tengo idea me podrian ayudar con esto si alguien vio algo asi o efacilitarme el circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2010)

Unas fotitos no vendrían mal....


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Unas fotitos no vendrían mal....


 
es verdad,  pido disculpas. ya las suvo,  lo que pasa que son cajas de un pariente y cuando las revise no le saque foto ya le hago sacar y las suvo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2010)

OK. Ya que las vas a desarmar, fijate si podés relevar las conexiones de esos dispositivos...


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Nov 23, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> buenos dias gente, gracias por leer y ayudarme hace rato estoy buscando el circuito del divisor de frecuencia de unas cajas sm 152 infinity para realizar una actualizacion de sus componentes ya que son cajas de casi 20 años y tiene los electroliticos originales, el tema de los capacitores es lo de menos copio las caracteristicas y los reemplazo pero hay dos elementos que no tengo idea lo que son parecen unos micro swicht tiene dos paras y una inscripcion 1A 3 seg pareceria que dice 1 ampers 3 segundos una especie de retardador no tengo idea me podrian ayudar con esto si alguien vio algo asi o efacilitarme el circuito


 
Hola, yo tengo unas SM112, creo que los componentes que comentas se llaman fusibles termicos, uno esta en serie con el tweeter y el otro con el medio, estan para proteger a los mismos de una sobrecarga. 
Saludos.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 23, 2010)

para ir adelantando aca hay fotos del divisor no es el mio pero es igual y los elementos en cuestion se ve,  es el que se ve color negro con la marca "culver"  en la 2º foto al la derecha abajo lado del capacitor azul  http://audiokarma.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3935366 les agradezco me digan lo que es y si alguien tiene el circuito , que es lo de menos de ultima lo dibujo lo quiero para empezar a tocar con buena info, aprovecho para comentarles despues le cuento los resultados consegui un tipo de españa que manda los capacitors


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 23, 2010)

Quizà un poquito OffTopic, pero quizà no.
Alguna vez se hablò de distorsiones de los filtros pasivos, observen esta hermosa caja (Infinity, de muy buena reputaciòn, si las hay), que tipo de bobinas usa !!  
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 23, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Quizà un poquito OffTopic, pero quizà no.
> Alguna vez se hablò de distorsiones de los filtros pasivos, observen esta hermosa caja (Infinity, de muy buena reputaciòn, si las hay), que tipo de bobinas usa !!
> Sds.


 siiii ni hablemos :enfadado::enfadado: nucleo de hierro, o a lo sumo silicio grano orientado  el tipo trafo y las otra dos cilindricas me parece   de hierro  del tipo clavos ja ja  en esa epoca pensaban en el espacio no se para que tenes como 150 litros de aire adentro de la caja


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 23, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> para ir adelantando aca hay fotos del divisor no es el mio pero es igual y los elementos en cuestion se ve, es el que se ve color negro con la marca "culver" en la 2º foto al la derecha abajo lado del capacitor azul http://audiokarma.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3935366 les agradezco me digan lo que es y si alguien tiene el circuito , que es lo de menos de ultima lo dibujo lo quiero para empezar a tocar con buena info, aprovecho para comentarles despues le cuento los resultados consegui un tipo de españa que manda los capacitors


aca dejos las fotos por si no las pueden ver en audiokarma


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 26, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Quizà un poquito OffTopic, pero quizà no.
> Alguna vez se hablò de distorsiones de los filtros pasivos, observen esta hermosa caja (Infinity, de muy buena reputaciòn, si las hay), que tipo de bobinas usa !!
> Sds.



te vas a sorprender pero desarme unas jbl y otras infinity mas nuevas y también tenían bobinas con núcleo de hierro y capacitores electrolíticos... rediseñe el divisor cambiando la frecuencia de corte y usando bobinas con núcleo de aire y capacitores de poliester, el sonido mejoro bastante, mas que nada en distorsión en graves y medios-graves. En Chile también vi unas columnas Jamo desarmadas que salían un ojo de la cara con crossover con bobinas con núcleo de hierro...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 27, 2010)

Hola Juan, te acordás que en tu post te puse un link a un debate sobre distorsiones en filtros pasivos?
Bueno, de estas cosas estaba hablando. Así que imaginate unas cajas marca Fogonazo, lo que deben de traer adentro !!!   (no confundir con las cajas Fogo Inc., que son de nivel Ultra Archi Multi End, incluyen bobinas de aire bobinado en núcleo de aire).
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 27, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Juan, te acordás que en tu post te puse un link a un debate sobre distorsiones en filtros pasivos?
> Bueno, de estas cosas estaba hablando. Así que imaginate unas cajas marca Fogonazo, lo que deben de traer adentro !!!   (no confundir con las cajas Fogo Inc., que son de nivel Ultra Archi Multi End, incluyen bobinas de aire bobinado en núcleo de aire).
> Sds.



si por supuesto que me acuerdo, pero también me acuerdo de que te dije que los cruces son críticos y vos queres hacer un sistema de 4 vías! por mas que las distorsiones bajen ya que cada parlante va a reproducir una banda mas chica y encima va a ser filtrado por activo, te va a costar mucho dejar una respuesta plana y que suene bien, la interacción baja un montón entre transductores y los instrumentos y mas que nada las voces suenan mucho menos reales, suena mas a película que en vivo, es una recomendación, yo armaría un 3 vías activo, estoy seguro que vas a tener mejores resultados y un sonido mas "real".
Volviendo al tema, antes desarmaba muchos bafles solo con el fin de ver como eran por dentro y todo, o casi todo lo nacional en el parlante no tenia filtro y en el tweeter una resistencia con un capacitor de 4,7uf (corta a 6000hz mas o menos con ese valor...) ni hablar si era de 3 vías, que el medio tampoco estaba filtrado....
lo que mas me embola es que las cajas infinity que les cambie el filtro salen mas de 1000 dolares.... y los transductores que usa son inferiores al mas barato de los vifa o peerless que se consigue.... sumado a sus "filtros" con componentes de calidad mediocre....


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 27, 2010)

En realidad, prácticamente va a ser un 3 vias con sub. Como el sub va hasta 60 Hz, y ahí arranca el woofer (siempre con coherencia de fase en los cruces) y lo mas crítico que es la banda de 300 a 3000 Hz. (por la inteligibilidad) va a estar a cargo de un solo y capaz parlante, creo que si bien voy a tener que trabajar, no se va a complicar demasiado.
Además, si es fácil, no tiene gracia .
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 27, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> En realidad, prácticamente va a ser un 3 vias con sub. Como el sub va hasta 60 Hz, y ahí arranca el woofer (siempre con coherencia de fase en los cruces) y lo mas crítico que es la banda de 300 a 3000 Hz. (por la inteligibilidad) va a estar a cargo de un solo y capaz parlante, creo que si bien voy a tener que trabajar, no se va a complicar demasiado.
> Además, si es fácil, no tiene gracia .
> Sds.



jeje, por supuesto que si es fácil no tiene gracia jeje, yo para un dos vías pasivo he desarmado como 10 veces el crossover hasta llegar al resultado que me gusta, imaginate un un 4 vías!!!! para el rango de 300 a 3000hz tenes el nuevo ScanSpeak 10F/8424G que es una maravilla al nivel de los revelator pero 3 veces mas barato, es mas hasta 4000hz va tranquilo y vas a aumentar la reproducción de la zona critica con este transductor, todo el mundo esta hablando maravillas de este transductor

volviendo al tema de las infinity, me parece que te conviene hacer un nuevo crossover desde 0 y desechar ese, o desarmarlo completo viendo y anotando bien las interconexiones y con un buen inductometro medir las bobinas para hacer las nuevas con núcleo de aire


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 27, 2010)

Gracias Juan, buen dato. Tal cual, está 3 veces menos en USA.
Para tener en cuenta......
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 28, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> volviendo al tema de las infinity, me parece que te conviene hacer un nuevo crossover desde 0 y desechar ese, o desarmarlo completo viendo y anotando bien las interconexiones y con un buen inductometro medir las bobinas para hacer las nuevas con núcleo de aire


 
me prendo en este consejo  tenia idea de hacer nuevamente las bovinas con nucleo de aire pero respetando los cruces originales, no me disgustan, no se si alguien escucho estas infinity sm 152, pero los que si ,coinciden que recien toman vida a partir de los 150 watts y eso es verdad !!!! las estamos moviendo con un adcom gfa 555 II y recien ahora las conocimos.

aahhh y con respecto a los divisores no comparto para nada que va de la mano marca calidad y a tener cuidado que hay marcas no muy reconocidas que andan muy bien en su momento compre dos cajas tonsil susp acustica de 12 cuando las habri, por que no andaban me encontre con un divisor del tamaño total de la base del bafle con hasta bovinas de drenaje para el tweeter, increible como reproducian esas cajas despues que las rearme, algun alicate velos las habia agarrado.. 

igualmente,, todavia nadie me dijo que son los componentes negros del divisor ayudaaa


----------



## malesi (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola electromecanico

Pues "lo negro" si no me equivoco
es un fusible rearmable.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 28, 2010)

Debería ser un fusible térmico para el tweeter y si tiene 2 tienen que ser para el tweeter y el medio.
Cuando baja la temperatura, se rearma.
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 29, 2010)

sera conveniente anularlos ya que si son termicos deven tener una resistencia interma ??


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 29, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> sera conveniente anularlos ya que si son termicos deven tener una resistencia interma ??


 
no, la resistencia es infima, tomalo como si fuesen fusibles comunes, son un tipo de protección, si lo anulas no vas a tener ningun efecto audible


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Dic 1, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> me prendo en este consejo  tenia idea de hacer nuevamente las bovinas con nucleo de aire pero respetando los cruces originales, no me disgustan, no se si alguien escucho estas infinity sm 152, pero los que si ,coinciden que recien toman vida a partir de los 150 watts y eso es verdad !!!! las estamos moviendo con un adcom gfa 555 II y recien ahora las conocimos.
> 
> aahhh y con respecto a los divisores no comparto para nada que va de la mano marca calidad y a tener cuidado que hay marcas no muy reconocidas que andan muy bien en su momento compre dos cajas tonsil susp acustica de 12 cuando las habri, por que no andaban me encontre con un divisor del tamaño total de la base del bafle con hasta bovinas de drenaje para el tweeter, increible como reproducian esas cajas despues que las rearme, algun alicate velos las habia agarrado..
> 
> igualmente,, todavia nadie me dijo que son los componentes negros del divisor ayudaaa


 

En el mensaje numero 5 te di la respuesta, trabajan por el mismo principio de funcionamiento que los termicos que protegen de sobrecorriente a los motores de alterna, interiormente tienen un bimetalico que se deforma y dispara el micro de corte



juanfilas dijo:


> te vas a sorprender pero desarme unas jbl y otras infinity mas nuevas y también tenían bobinas con núcleo de hierro y capacitores electrolíticos... rediseñe el divisor cambiando la frecuencia de corte y usando bobinas con núcleo de aire y capacitores de poliester, el sonido mejoro bastante, mas que nada en distorsión en graves y medios-graves. En Chile también vi unas columnas Jamo desarmadas que salían un ojo de la cara con crossover con bobinas con núcleo de hierro...


 
Hola, he notado tambien esa distorción (en medios)  en mis infinity pero sinceramente jamás imagine que el problema esta, o podría estar en las bobinas, se que las sm112 son antiguas y de una linea base de la marca, alguien me podria aconsejar si tiene sentido trabajar sobre ellas para lograr una mejora?
 En un momento pense en venderlas pero me da lastima, las compre en el 94 y les tengo mucho cariño.
Saludos al foro.


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 1, 2010)

gracias Lisandro no habia entendido que era una afirmacion,  entendi mal, que era una suposicion, ahora entiendo lo que son. estaria bueno incurcionar en las bovinas de aire, es verdad la distocion que meten las de hierro por la saturacion del nucleo


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 2, 2010)

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> En el mensaje numero 5 te di la respuesta, trabajan por el mismo principio de funcionamiento que los termicos que protegen de sobrecorriente a los motores de alterna, interiormente tienen un bimetalico que se deforma y dispara el micro de corte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vale la pena? mira este post mio de unas JBL vintage y fijate si vale la pena, las JBL quedaron realmente IMPRESIONANTES
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-bafles-45451/
una de las razones por las que mejora el sonido es que ahora tenemos herramientas que facilitan muchisimo el trabajo y calcular los valores optimos, ademas de mejorar los componentes, leete el post y fijate como rediseñe el filtro, cualquier duda pregunta tranquilo.


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Dic 9, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> vale la pena? mira este post mio de unas JBL vintage y fijate si vale la pena, las JBL quedaron realmente IMPRESIONANTES
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-bafles-45451/
> una de las razones por las que mejora el sonido es que ahora tenemos herramientas que facilitan muchisimo el trabajo y calcular los valores optimos, ademas de mejorar los componentes, leete el post y fijate como rediseñe el filtro, cualquier duda pregunta tranquilo.


 

Gracias Juan, me voy a dar una vuelta para ver un poco, tu recomendación me da pilas para empezar a hacer algo, saludos!!!


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 9, 2010)

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> Gracias Juan, me voy a dar una vuelta para ver un poco, tu recomendación me da pilas para empezar a hacer algo, saludos!!!



lisandro, quedate tranquilo que van a mejorar plenamente es una cuestion matematica dale con los proyectos que no te vas a arrepentir y no son ni complicados ni caros


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 10, 2011)

llegaron los mundorf desde españa en cualquier momento los instalo y paso fotos


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 13, 2011)

listo, llegaron pero nos encontramos que son de un tamaño no conciderado por lo cual tuvimos que realizar una base aparte del divisor, resultado final inexplicable...!!!!!me olvide de poner algo para que tengan idea del tamaño pero si miran atras el alicate o la barrita de la pistola plastica se daran cuenta el de 100 uf tiene 6 cm x 7cm


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 14, 2011)

Muy buenos! un consejo, cuando quieras capacitores de calidad y no quieras gastar una fortuna pone en paralelo muchos capacitores de poliester (y medi la capacidad final por que las tolerancias son mucho mas grandes) vas a lograr niveles de impedancia e inductancia tan bajos como la de los capacitores mundorf ;-) lo unico es que no quedan tan prolijos y lindos como los que compraste. Al final que hiciste, reemplazaste solo los capacitores del filtro?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2011)

Que locura esos caps!!!!! A como el kilo????? Deben costar una huev*****da, no?


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 15, 2011)

[LATEX]juanfilas[/LATEX] 





> Al final que hiciste, reemplazaste solo los capacitores del filtro?


si solo cambiamos los cap y los cables, a futuro es la idea de reemplazar las bovinas por las de nucleo de aire 
[LATEX] 
ezavalla
[/LATEX]


> Que locura esos caps!!!!! A como el kilo????? Deben costar una huev*****da, no?


costo total en españa 120 euros mas el envio que creo que fueron 40 euros no se justo el precio del envio, el de los cap es exacto el que dije. y la verdad que vale la pena conste....:enfadado: que no soy seguidor de hi end y todo ese piripipi, pero lo que cambiaron estas cajas es realmente imprecionante, en especial los agudos se puede decir que son mas cristalinos , el campo sonoro, y el nivel de los medios. aaaa y me olvidaba, leean atte. si alguien me entiende la sensacion estero se definio mas, creo yo por que mejorararon los silencios.creo que es una buena invercion para mejorar cualquier caja. que valga la pena..!

y como siempre digo uno cree que suena bien hasta que escucha algo mejor...


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 15, 2011)

ojo que hay mucha subjetividad en este tipo de cambios ;-)  obviamente vos venís de capacitores desvalorizados y viejos, con lo cual vas a notar cambios, pero los silencios te aseguro que suenan igual ;-) es increíble como la mente nos engaña... lo de las bobinas con núcleo de aire hacelo cuando puedas, ahí si va a mejorar mucho ya que el filtro va a ser lineal en todas las frecuencias, ahora estoy haciendo unas bobinas para los nuevos bafles y son de 3mH!!! son realmente enormes y muuuuchas vueltas.

saludos

Juan


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 16, 2011)

si tengo que buscar que tengo por algun lado unprogramita para bovinas de aire y hacerlas,,, viste que estan haciendolas con cable en ves de con alambre ????


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 16, 2011)

si, pero con cable te van a quedar enormes, lo ideal es hilo de cobre esmaltado, yo para las bobinas en serie uso 1mm de diámetro y para las que están en paralelo 0.7mm


----------

